# Where are you at in your mortgage?



## mevans154 (Jun 27, 2013)

With all the buzz about rising mortgage interest rates, I thought it would be interesting to see where people are at in their existing mortgage.

Questions:

1. What is your mortgage's current interest rate?

2. How much time do you have left on your mortgage?

3. How old will you be when your mortgage is paid off?

For me:

1. 2.24%

2. 5 months (November 2013)

3. Age 45


----------



## Supe (Jun 27, 2013)

1. 3.875%

2. + - 28 yrs...

3. 55, but realistically, I will be able to pay it off well before then


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 27, 2013)

4.25% (I'll have to check this &lt;_&lt; )

~22 yrs

68, hopefully retired. Its unlikely we'd remain in this home for the duration however...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 27, 2013)

1. 4.2%

2. ~Longer than I care to think about

3. ~Will be long gone before it gets paid off.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 27, 2013)

1. 5%

2. 4 years

3. 39 if I don't sell or pay it off early.

I know I'm paying a higher rate than is available now, but I'm only paying about $120/mo in interest and the costs to refinance would probably outweigh the savings in interest.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 27, 2013)

Supe said:


> 1. 3.875%
> 
> 2. + - 28 yrs...
> 
> 3. 55, but realistically, I will be able to pay it off well before then




+1. Except my house is probably half the size of Supe's and my mortgage twice as much (CA vs. NC).


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 27, 2013)

3.75%

29 years

61.5 years old if I don't pay it off early


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 27, 2013)

3.375%

19 years

52

We refinanced last year to a 20 year mortgage and kept the same payment we had on our 30 year mortgage. I don't have a whole lot of motivation to pay it off early because of the low rate, but it's always a possibility. The good thing is if we stay there we would be done paying before the kids finished college, so that would give us a lot of freedom once they get through and moved out.


----------



## Krakosky (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't currently have a mortgage but I hope to buy a house within the next couple of years if I can get my act together and settle down somewhere.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 27, 2013)

3.5%

7 years

45 years old


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 27, 2013)

I am screwed.

Let me say that I will probably not be alive to say the house is mine. At least it will be paid off for the family the after I leave.


----------



## cdcengineer (Jun 27, 2013)

1. 3% (refinanced at the end of 2012 for 15 years, took out some money to pay off a rental property)
2. 14.5 years, but will pay off in ~ 10 years since we continue to pay the same amount as we used to.
3. Age 51


----------



## sycamore PE (Jun 27, 2013)

1. 4.2%

2. 13 yrs in theory, but we've been paying extra principle to pay it off early.

3. 40 in theory. I doubt that I'll be in the same house in 13 yrs, though.


----------



## Master slacker (Jun 27, 2013)

3.875%

13.666666666666666666666666 years

47 years old


----------



## Weavs33 (Jun 28, 2013)

3.5%

2 months

58 years, hopefully be married and moved to a better house by then


----------



## YMZ PE (Jun 28, 2013)

^ You're hoping to be married within the next two months?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 28, 2013)

3.60% after a refinance last year from 5.05%

29 years (will most likely have it paid off in half that time)

62 years old if not paid off early


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jun 28, 2013)

1. 2.875%

2. 14 years by note, but 10 years if I continue making my current additional premium payments

3. 52-55, hopefully sooner


----------



## Weavs33 (Jun 28, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> ^ You're hoping to be married within the next two months?


ooops read that wrong....... 29 yrs and 10 months left haha


----------



## rktman (Jun 28, 2013)

3.875%

18 yrs

56


----------



## goodal (Jun 30, 2013)

we bought ours the end of last year and nailed the 30 yr rate

3.25%

29.5 yrs

61 if we don't pay it off early.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 30, 2013)

1. zero

2. zero

3. 32 yrs

it was a 30 yr note at 5.6%, paid off in April of this yr.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 30, 2013)

^--- blah blah blah.

J/k congrats!

3.8%

9 years

48

My neighborhood is going to shit thanks to a company that just bought 1000 foreclosure's in Atlanta and is renting them all out.. We've got like 7 in our neighborhood alone.. The quiet empty house that we all took turns mowing the grass is better than the people that have moved into these houses unfortunately...

Renters in a subdivision are bad news, they just don't give a shit about the community...


----------



## Supe (Jul 1, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Renters in a subdivision are bad news, they just don't give a shit about anything...


Fixed.

I will say that some friends of ours do rent in a subdivision, but are very meticulous about their yard. They described their house in Florida, and how the husband was basically in a perpetual yard war to outdo the neighbors.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 1, 2013)

Supe said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Renters in a subdivision are bad news, they just don't give a shit about anything...
> ...


The house catty corner from us has had four sets of renters since maybe 2000 or so. One set had cops there (LOTS of cops) at least once a week. The others were pretty quiet (one crew that worked at a bar was .....intersting, but usually quiet).

The house on the corner is rented by a H-D owner. he's very loud, or rather his gd bike and his friend's gd bikes are. At least the 3am rev sessions came to an end (again, kudos to the cops).


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 1, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> The house on the corner is rented by a H-D owner. he's very loud, or rather his gd bike and his friend's gd bikes are. At least the 3am rev sessions came to an end (again, kudos to the cops).




Damn Harley owners. They give the rest of us responsible motorcycle owners a bad name.

(just seeing if Flyer is paying attention)


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## mevans154 (Oct 31, 2013)

I just sent my LAST mortgage payment today!!!

Wow, what a great feeling to be 45 years old and mortgage-free!!!

:bananapowerslide:

Now what to do with all the extra money each month??

Anyone have any investment suggestions?


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 31, 2013)

^congrats! It is a great feeling. Mr snick has been buying toys. Decent starter compound bow, lifelike assault rifle bb gun (ended up returning since it arrived looking used and abused) etc...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 31, 2013)

mevans154 said:


> Now what to do with all the extra money each month??
> 
> Anyone have any investment suggestions?




Hookers and blow.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 31, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> mevans154 said:
> 
> 
> > Now what to do with all the extra money each month??
> ...


And bacon.

Porkbellies are the investment for the future.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2013)

^ +10


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 31, 2013)

Master slacker said:


> 3.875%
> 
> 13.666666666666666666666666 years
> 
> 47 years old




A few months ago I had a plan to cash out my old ESPP plan when the high interest capital gains tax time had passed and drop it on the mortgage. With this plan (and all additional monthly cash), I could pay off the mortgage in a few years. Then I talked to my dad. He talked some sense into me. Why pay off a 3.875% mortgage, a 2% or 3.5% student loan, when I could put all that extra into a USAA-managed investment plan? Sure, the market has ups and downs, but over the long haul "should" be in the green more than 3.875%.

This wouldn't be a get-rich-quick investment. This would be a long-term deal to compliment our already existing retirement plans. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 31, 2013)

mevans I would personally just find the highest yield money market account for a few years to be honest....

I am back at either 0 years on my mortgage or about to be at 30 years depending how you look at it


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 31, 2013)

Congrats mevans. Now go buy a bigger house and start with a new mortgage.


----------



## mevans154 (Oct 31, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Congrats mevans. Now go buy a bigger house and start with a new mortgage.




My house is too big now! We have a 3800 sq. ft. house for just Me, Mrs. mevans154, and mevans154 Jr. (and he about to leave for college in a year and a half).


----------



## csb (Oct 31, 2013)

1. 3 something

2. 10ish

3. 44

We refinanced in 2011 with a 15 year and pay ahead each month. I have no plans to move. The house is a perfectly normal size.


----------



## frazil (Oct 31, 2013)

1. 2.75%

2. 19

3. 56

We could pay this house off in 4 years if we stayed here and stuck everything extra into it, but instead we're looking to move, probably into a more expensive place which means we'll reset the clock and not pay it off until I'm 67.


----------



## csb (Oct 31, 2013)

Wait...is this thread a ploy to get all of our PII? If mevans posts a "What's your town of birth" thread, I'm nervous.


----------



## frazil (Oct 31, 2013)

Or "who has the wackiest mothers maiden name?"


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 31, 2013)

House number 1 sooner than house number 2.


----------



## Exception Collection (Oct 31, 2013)

4.25%

29 years 11 months

63

My mortgage isn't bad at all - about 25% of current income.

That said, there's pretty much no way I'm keeping the house that long. It's in a booming area (Puget Sound), it's a decent home (only a few years old) and it's not my "ideal" home. My plans (I have two - one main one, one backup) are to either:

Keep it in good shape, buy some land in 5 or so years, build my "dream" home (2 stories + basement, probably ICF construction, maybe Nelson trussed upper floor walls instead), and then sell the current home for (x+y) dollars.

or

Keep it, but do an addition to the front (expanding the office) and the back (turning the garage into storage/hobby space, a MIL unit, or something, giving me a new smaller garage, and expanding the "master" suite by about 400 s.f.)


----------



## mevans154 (Nov 1, 2013)

csb said:


> Wait...is this thread a ploy to get all of our PII? If mevans posts a "What's your town of birth" thread, I'm nervous.






frazil said:


> Or "who has the wackiest mothers maiden name?"




:Locolaugh:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 16, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> 3.75%
> 
> 29 years
> 
> 61.5 years old if I don't pay it off early



Same rate and remaining years, 65 yrs old, but only because I did a loan mod within the last year. Prior to the mod:

6.375%

23 years

60 years old


----------



## willsee (Jan 16, 2014)

No mortgage we rent a house.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2014)

In


----------

